# Ludwigia pilosa emerged



## manini

Ludwigia pilosa emerged


















Hopefully I can get some flowers out of this plant.


----------



## ddavila06

honestly, it looks just like any other weed out there lol! is really pretty underwater though =)


----------



## Cavan Allen

Interesting. I wonder how much the pubescence of the leaves depends on humidity. Any flowers? Those should be neat.


----------



## manini

Cavan Allen said:


> Interesting. I wonder how much the pubescence of the leaves depends on humidity. Any flowers? Those should be neat.


I am hoping that it flowers soon. Other than that, none. I will post it out if I ever get any.


----------



## manini

Emerge and submerged plants together....


----------



## manini

Photo of L. pilosa just about 2' tall


----------



## wabisabi

Awesome! Is that Hyptis lorentziana in the back?


----------



## manini

wabisabi said:


> Awesome! Is that Hyptis lorentziana in the back?


Yes it is...good catch.


----------



## Cavan Allen

I added a photo to the PF of a herbarium specimen with both leaves from a mature emersed plant and with stolon leaves. Note the stolon leaves, which are basically what we see in submersed culture(on the right), are arranged much farther apart than cultivated plants.

Nice stand of pilosa. Care to share cultivation details? I'm growing mine under T5s in my 40 breeder.

There is a closely related species (_L. ravenii_) that is somewhat smaller and could be really nice too, but it's quite rare (naturally) and might be pretty hard to find.


----------



## Cavan Allen

I'm starting to wonder if this isn't actually the hybrid of L. pilosa and L. sphaerocarpa, two species that frequently hybridize and occur in the area of the original collection. The leaf shape and pubescence looks more or less intermediate between the two. Please take some good photos should it flower and prepare to press some specimens.


----------



## manini

Have you collected L. sphaerocarpa? Would be very interesting to see how they look submerged. I hope that they flower soon. Now you got me curious.

Specs as how the plant is grown? Outside, in full sun, in a pot of dirt taken from the yard. Hahaha....only in Hawaii!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Sorry, I meant how you're growing it submerged. 

Not collected the other one yet.


----------



## manini

They are in my 30gal, w/t5ho, tap water,pH 7.6,ASI


----------



## manini

Here are some photos of L.pilosa in transition from emerged to submersed.

It is the 3rd L.pilosa plant on the right. You can see the emerged green leaves on the bottom and on the very top, the submerged leaves. I thought that it was interesting how quickly the changes appeared.









Here is a top view of the plant.


----------



## linus87

Hi Manini,
beautiful plant and beautiful photos.I don't see a big heterophylly.
grows it rapidly or moderately?


----------



## manini

linus87 said:


> Hi Manini,
> beautiful plant and beautiful photos.I don't see a big heterophylly.
> grows it rapidly or moderately?


Thank you. You can see the heterophylly on the first plant on the right. The emerged leaves are originally bright green vs the submerge leaves are red. The second photo you can see that big change. Lower leaves are pointy bright green and the new submerged leaves are more oblong rounded leaves.

In my opinion, they are fairly slow growing plants.


----------



## linus87

Thanks Manini.


----------



## manini

Here are a few more submerged photos of L.pilosa that I just trimmed.


----------



## wabisabi

Very nice! Wish mine looked that great!


----------



## linus87

fantastic


----------



## Cavan Allen

Any update on this? I think I'm kind of leaning toward it actually being sphaerocarpa, but of course, we need fruit/flowers. Again, could be a hybrid of the two.


----------

